# Acrylic Overlay on natural nails



## 4getmeNot

What exactly is it and what does it do for your nails? I've heard that it is good for people trying to grow their nails out because it makes them stronger. Does it just go over your real nails? I don't really understand what it is. lol. Thanks for any replies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katapilla

hi, you can do either, you can have tips put on and then have the acrylic over those or you can have the acrylic over the top of your natural nails. If you want it over your natural nails though i would say get gel overlays rather than acrylic. neither will make your natural nails "stronger" but they will provide an extra layer of protection making them less prone to breakages or splits while you have the overlays on.


----------



## 4getmeNot

Thanks! Makes much more sense now! I'll definately go with the gels then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer

i think that's what janelle did once her nails grew out and she got her acrylics off. i wanna do the same because my nails are horrible!


----------



## Aquilah

I've had overlay before, but since it's the same technique in the end as tips, my natural nails still ended up being brittle. I think it works for some and not for others. My mom had wonderfully long, strong nails. As soon as she got overlay, they got ruined and it took her a while to get them back to health.


----------



## katapilla

thats a sign of a bad nail tech, natural nails should never be damaged by overlays. Its not the overlays that do the damage its a bad nail tech with bad technique xxxx


----------



## TheOpenRoad

Yeah, I have gel tips now... I had gel overlay before and then when I got them off my nails were pretty much turned to crap... just really thin from the overlay app... I don't think that any overlay will really benefit your real nails, but the combo of the overlay and your nails work as a stronger nail. Haha, I hope that makes sense. Good luck!


----------



## itsoktoblush

Anytime you put an enhancement on your nail, whether its acrylic, gel or wrap there is going to be some sort of damage! Enhancments don't make your nails healthy even if it is an overlay of a product, because with an overlay you still have to use chemicals! I don't think it's operator error it could be in some instances though. Natural nails are natural and artificial are artificial whether its a thin coat or a thick coat.


----------



## Nox

This makes good logical sense. And I also believe that nails are deprived of the natural oils when they are stripped, buffed and coated.


----------



## itzmarylicious

yea same here; i got them one time overlay and when i took them off my real nails were really brittle and thin.


----------



## katana

Is getting an overlay different, then just a regular full-set acrylic?

I have terribly thin/peeling nails naturally, so I usually wear fakes......(I know it's worse in the end, but it looks good now! lol)

So when I go to the salon, I usually get "A full-set Acrylic" sometimes white tips, sometimes clear....

Is this the same thing? (An overlay??)


----------



## 4getmeNot

I think it's different..the overlay I'm talking about is similar to fake nails but it's a little different...or it uses different material, like the white tips are gel, and the other part is plastic..but these are just gels.


----------



## kaeisme

I actually got the overlays done for the first time this year...My nails were very weak on my left hand..they kept peeling &amp; spliting no matter what I did..so far, I really like them..my nails are all the same length..and shape..and the polish stays on soooooooo much longer..the upkeep is a little time consuming...as well as money...but it was worth it too me..


----------



## Gloss

I've had gel overlays for 4 or 5 months, with occasional breaks between. My nails are normally quite weak and will split, but now they are the longest they have ever naturally been. My tech uses Bio Sculpt, which is supposed to be a better quality, and better for your nails. Even when I get them taken off my natural nail is stronger, from being protected.


----------

